# Meklē produktu? >  Pērku ChipQuik komplektu

## woox

Vajag atlodēt pāris čipus no plates un meklēju tā saucamo ChipQuik komplektu. Komplektā iekļauta lodalva ar zemu kušanas temperatūru(138°C) un Flux.
Kur tādu LV var iegādāties? Vai vismaz kur tādu lodalvu lai dabū. Varbūt kādam ir un var man notirgot?

P.S. kādam varbūt ir Weller SPI27 lodāmurs zem veikala cenas? to arī gribu.

----------


## woox

Atradu šādu sakausējumu Bi55.5 Pb44.5: http://lemona.lv/index.php?page=item&i_id=97913
Ar viņu varēs darboties šādi? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTQqjggeklo

Ķīmija nav tuvākā puse, tapēc varbūt kāds var paskaidrot kāda ir atšķirība starp Sn42/Bi58 un Bi55.5/Pb44.5. Negribu izmest liekus 20ls..
Paldies!

----------


## ddff

Neesmu meeginajis ne vienu, ne otru. Peec rakstiitaa secinu, ka tas ir bismuta sakauseejums ar svinu un ar alvu. Man shkiet, ka tam, kur ir alva, buus zemaka kushanas temperatura.

ddff

----------


## woox

Sonderweichlot 105 Bi56Pb44 (kušanas punkts 124°C). 
Teorētiski vajadzētu derēt. Bet kā ir praktiski?

----------


## zzz

Alvas bismuta eitektikai 138 graadi kushana, svina bismuta - 124.

Internetaa taa uz reiz neatrodas jeedziiga alvas-svina-bismuta trinaaraa faazu staavoklja diagramma na haljavu.

Diagramma ar noteiktaam diivainiibaam (iesp. kljuudaam  tajaa) ir shite

http://www.sciencemadness.org/scipics/S ... iagram.gif

(Edit: Njea, ar diagrammu viss apmeeram kaartiibaa, tas tjipa man pasham bija feeleri)

No taas izriet ir diezgan poh vai meegjinaat atlodeeshanas meerkjiem lietot svina vai alvas eitektiku ar bismutu. Svina eitektikai  ir drusku zemaaka saakotneejaa kushanas temperatuura kaa alvas, tachu svina eitektika drusku aatraak "sabojaajas" - pieaug kushanas temperatuura kriitoties bismuta saturam, kad notiks sajaukshanaas ar atlodeejamo lodalvu. Tik un taa diez vai buus praktiski juutamas atskjiriibas.

Pieljauju ka firmiigais ChipQuik sakauseejums ir nedaudz viltiigaaks. Uz pirmo acu uzmetienu uz optimaalo pusi vareetu buut trinaaraa eitektika kam piemests klaat veel neliels bismuta paaraakums. Nu un shmuguleejoties ar veel ceturtaa un vairaak metaalu pielikshanu, iespeejams to efektivitaati var veel paaugstinaat (galu galaa Vuda sakauseejumam -  ap 70 graadi kush. t)

ETA: Firmiigajam orgjinaalajam ChipQuikam kushanas temperatuura 58 Celsija graadi (tie 136 - ir aamerikaanju Faarenheita graadi) un baumas ka shis satur Sn, Pb, Bi un arii indiju. Taa kaa niekoshanaas ar citiem aizvietotaajiem vareetu nebuuti iisti tik efektiiva kaa ar orgjinaalo. Atlodeet jau var visu ko, bet temperatuuras buus visai augstaakas.

ETA2: Slinkums rakties pakalj un mekleet orgjinaalo chipquicka patentu, tachu rodas vieglas aizdomas ka shie buus vienkaarshi panjeemushi jau citiem meerkjiem lietojamo sakauseejumu Indalloy 136 un patenteejushi tam savu smalko speciaalo pielietojumu.

Sastaavs: Bismuth  49% Lead 16% Tin 12% Indium 21%, kush. t. 58C 136F. 

Kaa arii indijs ir ne paaraak iepriecinoshi daargs ( ne jau nu kaa zelts, bet uz sudraba pusi velk gan)

----------


## kaross

nav vienkarsak sarunat ar kadu, kam ir lodesanas stacija, lai izlode tas paris mikrenes?

----------


## woox

zzz- paldies par izsmeļošo info  :: 

Iesveriet kāds man kādu pusmetru ar Indalloy 136. Viņu LV var kaut kur nopirkt?

----------


## woox

> nav vienkarsak sarunat ar kadu, kam ir lodesanas stacija, lai izlode tas paris mikrenes?


 Es, lai pārkrāsotu 2kls vērtu mašīnu, izdomāju un uztaisīju krāsotavu(izmaksas 1kls + krāsošanas materiāli 0.5kls) un ļoooti daudz h pavadīju, kamēr iemācījos un pārkrāsoju. Neteikšu, ka tas bija gudri, bet, man to vajadzēja un tagad ir pieredze...

----------


## kaross

šajā gadījumā neredzu tam jēgu. ja tiešām tur būtu kāds ieguvums, tad jā.
Stacija maksā 50ls un manās acīs 5x izdevīgāka, ātrāka, labāka, lai tādus ChipQuik neizmantotu. 
Laiku var izmantot darot un mācoties noderīgākas lietas. 
Jēga art lauku ar zirgu un gūt nekur nederīgu pieredzi, ja turpat blakus stāv maziņš traktors par nedaudz lielāku cenu?

----------


## zzz

shii ir maza atpalikusi neegjeru valstinja, kuraa nav ruupnieciibas, un liidz ar to nav arii jeedziigas tirdznieciibas ar hitech materiaaaliem.

Prikola zinjaa var meegjinaat sakauseet pats:

- indijs stieniitii 5 grami 10.30 AUD

http://www.ebay.com/itm/999-INDIUM-Bull ... 0720176165

- bismuts 25 grami 3.50 GBP 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25g-BISMUTH-met ... 0740112308

Svins un alva gan jau atradiisies kaa nebuut tepat uz vietas.

Var arii nekjiimikjot un galu galaa:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chip-Quik-solde ... 0513970341
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chip-Quik-Kit-D ... 0813734973
(daargi maitas visi)
utt


Ja man pasham buutu chipi jaatlodee izvratnij veidos , tad droshi vien aizietu aiznjemtos Vuda sakausejumu un meegjinaatu ar to, ieprieksh izmeegjinot uz citiem upuriem. Vuda sakauseejums indiju nesatur un liidz ar to ir leetaaks un shur tur dabuujams pa kaktiem (kjiim laboratorijaam), tachu tas satur kadmiju un ir indiigaaks un kaitiigaaks.

----------


## zzz

Vispaar jau chipkviks ir maigaaka metode nolodeeshanai kaa cepshana ar lodeejamo staciju, tikai IMHO maz prieceejoshi iedaargs, bet galu galaa katras vajadziigaas formas uzgalji prieksh hot air arii nemaz nav pa haljavu, kaut arii ir tikai parasti mazi blekja gabalinji.  

Taalabad Jedem des seines, tiesiibas uz eksistenci ir abaam metodeem.

----------


## kaross

man personīgi ir 3 uzgaļi, kurus pasutiju pa santimiem no ebay.
izmantoju joprojam tikai vienu praktiski jebkura izmera mikrenem. lodeju daudz un pietiekosi. nekas nekad nav nosvilis ka par laimi.
sakot no 3x5mm mikrenes lidz 32kaju DIP.
Tie formas uzgali tads teatris vien ir un galigi nevajadzigi. 

it seviski tie prieks plcc. jabut pilnigam likiem pirkstiniem, lai tadus izmantotu.

----------


## zzz

Un vispaar, galu galaa, ko mees te vispaar niekojamies ar plaaceniishiem:

http://lv.farnell.com/chip-quik/smd1/ki ... dp/1850214

Staav kaa briedis farnelii, farnelis uz Latviju suuta. ja grib lai pienes maajaas pie durviim tad kaut kaadi paaris (4?) lati par piegaadi, ja iet pats pakalj pie izplatiitaaja, tad piegaade pa velti.

----------


## zzz

Da ladna, 32 kaaju dip var nolodeet arii ar celtnieku feenu, taa nu nav liela probleema.  ::  

Dziive paliek interesantaaka pie >100 kaaju zirnekliishiem, kurus nebuut veelams paarcept.

Un ierakstot ebaichikaa vaardinjus "hot air nozzle", shameejaas nu nemaz nav santiimi, bet gan latinji.  Viens otrs tas blekjiitis - pat nepamatoti daudz latinju/dolaarinju prieksh kjiinieshu shtanceeta blekjiisha.

----------


## woox

Paldies par info.  ::  
Fernell skatījos, bet tur tie datasheeti ir laikam ar greizu info, jo uzrādīta kušanas temperatūra 136°C(2xxF), oriģinālajam ChipQuik ir 136°F. Bet būs vien jāsūta augšā.
Es gribu pēc iespējas saudzīgāk noņemt tos čipus, un par ChipQuik nekas saudzīgāks nav. Protams, viņš neder visiem čipiem, bet tos kurus man jānoņem, viņš ir ideāls.

----------


## tornislv

Domāju, ka 136C ir tuvāk patiesībai...

(136F ir 56C, tad jau saulē atstāt nevarētu to čipokviku )

----------


## zzz

Domaat jau var visu ko, tikai dazhreiz taa domaashana sanaak skjeersaam. (bai ze vei, farnelii drukas kljuudas meedz gadiities, tas nav nekaads briinums, piemeeraam shie TI msp430 Launchpad ilgaaku laiku deeveeja par Lanchpad utt)

Nu katraa zinjaa, ja Tornis piekriit apmaksaat Chipquika komplektinja cenu, tad shim to kushanas temperatuuru var paraadiit praksee. Atljauts njemt liidzi savu termometru. (Vareetu buut laba metode kaa woox Chipquiku dabuutu par velti, nu tas ir uz Tornja reekjina)

----------


## tornislv

Nu tad varbūt tu palasītu, pirms dirsties, kas rakstīts paša čipkvika lapā par temperatūrām? Un , neuztraucies, man lodāmurs gana labi klausa, lai es šadus līdzekļus nelietotu. Tā ka pārbaudīt uz mana rēķina nesanāks.

----------


## zzz

Fuuu, torni, chipquik maajaslapele ir reklaamas aakstiiba prieksh publikas,kur ir kjiniitis un bildiites bet reaalais milzu nosleepums ir labi nobeedzinaats.

Bet ja nu tornim tik ljoti sagribeejaas temperatuuras taisni no turienes, tad 

>Included in each Chip Quik SMD 1 kit is a special low temperature removal alloy that has excellent wetting ability and melts at 136deg.F (58deg.C), a special paste flux in a syringe blablabla

With the solder iron, melt Chip Quik low temperature alloy (136Deg.F) along each side of SMD. Thirdly, continue running the iron along pins until a bead of alloy is formed all around the chip. Maintain the alloy in a molten state long enough to combine with the interconnect solder (melts at 361deg.F) between the pin and the pads. Once the Chip Quik mixes with the interconnect solder, we now have a molten mass of a new alloy with a low melting temperature below 200deg.F. 

Ar ko tur iisti tornis grib striideeties, skaidrs netop. Iespeejams shim uz vecumu acenes vairs diez ko labi neraada.

Bet nu ko nu, ne jau shis vieniigais kadrs, kam graadi neskaidri. BIja arii legjendaarais epiitis, kas putrojaas starp Kelvina un Celsija graadiem ka nu tikai. 


Kaa arii torni, tu varbuut informaaciju ieguusti no blingbling reklaamas maajas lapinjaam, bet es dodu priekshroku profesionaaliem dokumentiem.

http://www.jameco.com/Jameco/Products/P ... SDS%29.pdf

MSDS jeb Material Safety Data Sheet - dokumentinsh par kura saturu un patiesiigumu  firmochka atbild ar naudas macinju ljoti nopietnaa veidaa ja ir samelojusies.  

Cita starpaa tas kaa uz delnas atklaaj visu iipashiigo chipkvika nosleepumu - parastais svinu saturoshais chipkviks patieshaam ir gluzhi vienkaarshi jau zinaamais sakauseejums Indalloy 136. Kuram kushanas temperatuura ir 136 Faarenheita graadi jeb 58 Celsija graadi.

Nu un kaa jau vareeja sagaidiit par saviem bazaariem tornis ar naudinju atbildeet neveelas gan.  Mani tas nepavisam nepaarsteidz.

----------


## woox

Nespēju iebraukt lv.farnell.com pasūtīšanā..tur laikam jebkurā gadījumā nāk klāt tie 4ls un vēl pvn.. 
Beigās uzsūtīju lemona.lv chipquik smd1, 11.7ls un pēc trijām dienām būs  ::

----------


## woox

Viņiem nav tas lētākais komplekts, cerēju, ka viņi neņem no fernell, jo fernelā arī nebija. Pasūtīju to pašu chip quik, bet bez svina un attiecīgi cena 16ls..

----------


## JDat

Nevar no Farnell pa tiešo? Lemona un Baltelectron neder kā starpnieki?

Principā, ko tur čakarēties ar DIP izlodēšanu? Paņem Desoldering braid 1.5mm 1.6m http://www.ormix.lv/index.php?sec=items&id=GG155 samērcē poļu lodēšanas pastā http://www.ormix.lv/index.php?sec=items&id=GG156 http://www.ormix.lv/upload/35422e84c...0478388c34.jpg Un lodē un sildot kāju ar lodāmuru savāc visu alvu. Ja lodāmuram pareizā temeritūra un ātri ķimerēsies, tad izsūksi visu alvu vienā piegājienā. Kājiņa neturēsies pie PCB. Reizēm var edauc paliekt kājiņu un tā paliks brīva. Pareizi darbojoties, beigās mikrene pati izkritīs ārā no PCB. Nevajadzēs ne kādus brīnumlīdzekļus. Tomēr varētu būt problēmas ja mikrene labi pielodēta pie divpusējās plates...

----------


## woox

Tādu Baltelectron nemaz nezināju, paldies par info  ::  tur sanāk lētāk, jo lemona vēl liek pa virsu savu uzcenojumu.. bet gan jau es atlaidi sarunāšu  ::

----------

